# Any Smith River winners?



## DWGRIFF (Oct 8, 2020)

Anybody get an email from MT with good news? Lottery was yesterday and they should be emailing the winners soon. Nothing here (yet...).

Unlike the 4 rivers they don’t bother emailing losers.😑


----------



## OMGitsCasey (Mar 31, 2016)

DWGRIFF said:


> Anybody get an email from MT with good news? Lottery was yesterday and they should be emailing the winners soon. Nothing here (yet...).
> 
> Unlike the 4 rivers they don’t bother emailing losers.😑


You can check your results at MyFWP :: Lookup Draw Results. I didn't have any luck on my first choice but but wife and I both drew second choice permits for September. It will be a coin toss whether there will be enough water then.


----------



## gergmorg (Mar 4, 2018)

no luck


----------



## jonseim (May 27, 2006)

None for me either! Hope someone wants to bring me along! I come with raft, groover, table, kitchen, good times...


----------



## jberg421 (Jul 19, 2020)

I struck out as well


----------



## DWGRIFF (Oct 8, 2020)

OMGitsCasey said:


> You can check your results at MyFWP :: Lookup Draw Results. I didn't have any luck on my first choice but but wife and I both drew second choice permits for September. It will be a coin toss whether there will be enough water then.


Thanks for the link. We had three people put in and did not draw. 😞


----------



## agrankin (Aug 31, 2017)

Big Fat Zero.


----------



## Pine (Aug 15, 2017)

Mine still shows pending???


----------



## gergmorg (Mar 4, 2018)

Pine said:


> Mine still shows pending???


is that for the super permit?


----------



## mcfarrel (Apr 1, 2006)

jonseim said:


> None for me either! Hope someone wants to bring me along! I come with raft, groover, table, kitchen, good times...


When I did it you don't need to bring a groover.


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

no smith permit here


----------



## New2H2O1974 (Aug 23, 2017)

Saaawwwwinnnggggg and a miss


----------



## WyBackCountry (Mar 20, 2014)

mcfarrel said:


> When I did it you don't need to bring a groover.


Correct, no groover needed as all the camp sites have pit toilets.


----------



## Cirrhosis_of_the_River (Oct 20, 2020)

Our whole family struck out—as did the folks we float with. But a buddy pulled one for late June! First 2021 winner I’ve heard of.


----------



## seantana (Mar 5, 2015)

5/28 (technically my buddy's gf pulled, but it counts because I'm going).


----------



## Jamesdking (Mar 14, 2016)

The odds this year were greatly lessened with the 2020 permit holders being honored for all the right reasons. Its a paid lottery and must pay out so they deserved to go. But I am still a bit bummed that our group didnt even catch a shoulder season chance. 4 rivers was a bust too. We are gonna go for a MFS/Main long haul in May. Should be epic none the less chasing the brown claw!

Lets pour a drink out for the poor lady who answers the phone for cancellations. I'm gonna send her flowers every week and hope it butters her up!


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

Is there usually enough water around 7/30?


----------



## flumphboy (Aug 25, 2020)

12 of us put in for it and not one pulled


----------



## Cirrhosis_of_the_River (Oct 20, 2020)

DoStep said:


> Is there usually enough water around 7/30?


You can look at historic flows by date at the USGS site. Punch in July 1-31, 2020 for example and it will give you the actual flows on each day in July last year, along with the median daily flow for the last 24 years. 

But the answer to your question is no. By late July the river is historically running barely more than 100 cfs at the station below Eagle Creek. Well below 200 cfs at Eden. A lot of water going to irrigation in late July.

The USGS tools are here:


USGS Current Conditions for USGS 06077200 Smith River bl Eagle Cr nr Fort Logan MT x


----------



## MontanaMule (Jun 29, 2017)

Group of 10 no one drew. Luckily got invited on a late may trip with another group.


----------



## PintOfTetleys (Feb 24, 2021)

DoStep said:


> Is there usually enough water around 7/30?


 Ran it last year with 1 raft and 3 canoes. A couple shallow spots but made it through fine. Ran it in canoes end of august 2019. Royalex held up but fiberglass was trashed.


----------



## nlove (Mar 6, 2007)

NADA


----------



## Tanaman (Nov 13, 2020)

Still holding out hope for the super permit.. what?? A guy can dream! Better than being hit by lighting.


----------



## gwmcbride (Sep 30, 2020)

We have an April 14th launch. Has anyone gone this early? The weather will be hit or miss, more curious about the fishing at that time.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

Take hand warmers and extra meals. It could ice up and you have to stay an extra day or two. Mega warm sleeping bags and fire wood + more fire wood. A hot tent would be super nice. Have fun and be prepared for the worst and you will get the best. It will snow for sure IMHO. If your guides do not ice up it will be possible to fish but not Katy bar the door fishing or even close to that. I have never done that early of a trip but I have had to break the ice off my tent at the put in in June 1st to get out of it.


----------



## JakeH (Nov 1, 2003)

Skunked


----------



## Zach D. (Aug 23, 2020)

I was awarded for late July. Hopefully flows are good enough for then.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

I got a cancellation last year real easy because of quarantine but I don't think so this year.


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

gwmcbride, on the other hand, think good thoughts, these gents made it work in april.

great images, if you like classic rock, a good way to spend ten minutes time on a cold day by a warm fire.


----------



## NativeDiver (Jun 7, 2017)

Nope


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Its either cold or low or perfect lol. We launched June 19th last year at 800 something. Had sun entire trip and clearing water. I think you need an anchor and a 20 year old to row for fishing. Only the deep corners fished all that well. Theres way better fishing elsewhere but its a pretty river for sure . Just needs 20 class 3's and 4 class 4's and it would be more better!!!


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

Tanaman said:


> Still holding out hope for the super permit.. what?? A guy can dream! Better than being hit by lighting.


I... uh..... I got struck by lightning


----------



## mattviles (Jun 13, 2018)

gwmcbride said:


> We have an April 14th launch. Has anyone gone this early? The weather will be hit or miss, more curious about the fishing at that time.


I've read on Mt.Buzz to take ski goggles- so you can see while it's snowing and blowing. Seriously.


----------



## gwmcbride (Sep 30, 2020)

mattviles said:


> I've read on Mt.Buzz to take ski goggles- so you can see while it's snowing and blowing. Seriously.


Weather looks good atm. I've taken goggs down the Yampa for sure


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

You know belt creek through sluice box is better...can't do big long trip but could overnight and hunt turkeys around there. Way better and same $hit weather, same hit or miss flow, no permit, no people, no rich guy houses, no giant guide camps, no fancy fisherman , better whitewater. Smith is a "park" feels like a "park" and is over run with tourists. Just saying so you can save your money for a new barbecue or something. The good fish are somewhere other than the smith if you insist its a fishing trip. Try the beaverhead...


----------



## gnarsify (Oct 5, 2020)

Pinchecharlie said:


> You know belt creek through sluice box is better...can't do big long trip but could overnight and hunt turkeys around there. Way better and same $hit weather, same hit or miss flow, no permit, no people, no rich guy houses, no giant guide camps, no fancy fisherman , better whitewater. Smith is a "park" feels like a "park" and is over run with tourists. Just saying so you can save your money for a new barbecue or something. The good fish are somewhere other than the smith if you insist its a fishing trip. Try the beaverhead...


Shhhh...

I believe you meant to say that Belt Creek never gets good flows and is nothing but undercut cliffs and boat ripping railroad debris. If you're not familiar with it Belt Creek is garbage and no good floating can be found


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

I called the cancelation line a couple of times last week, nothing. I heard there likely won't be much availibility because they are honoring out of state permits from last year.


----------



## PintOfTetleys (Feb 24, 2021)

LSB said:


> I called the cancelation line a couple of times last week, nothing. I heard there likely won't be much availibility because they are honoring out of state permits from last year.


Called this morning about cancellations. They have a couple for next week but wont work with my schedule.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

PintOfTetleys said:


> Called this morning about cancellations. They have a couple for next week but wont work with my schedule.


Sweet. I was hoping some out of staters would cancel. Next week wont work for me either but I figure I'll try the week before I can go.


----------



## gwmcbride (Sep 30, 2020)

River is looking to low to float this week


----------



## Tanaman (Nov 13, 2020)

craven_morhead said:


> I... uh..... I got struck by lightning


You drew a super permit?? Nice! When you going?


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

I believe it's _the_ super permit for 2021. June 21 is about the only launch date that fits into my schedule of work and other trips.


----------



## DannoR. (Apr 11, 2021)

gwmcbride said:


> We have an April 14th launch. Has anyone gone this early? The weather will be hit or miss, more curious about the fishing at that time.


We are April 12. Fishing should be good, flows are our main concern, but I’m used to dragging and light weight backpacking gear should help.


----------



## gwmcbride (Sep 30, 2020)

DannoR. said:


> We are April 12. Fishing should be good, flows are our main concern, but I’m used to dragging and light weight backpacking gear should help.


Are you guys going ahead with it? River looked too low so we bailed and are hitting up other rivers near Bozeman. Lemme know how it goes if you do set off!!!


----------



## DannoR. (Apr 11, 2021)

gwmcbride said:


> Are you guys going ahead with it? River looked too low so we bailed and are hitting up other rivers near Bozeman. Lemme know how it goes if you do set off!!!


yes we are, I mistakenly said the wrong date earlier, Tuesday April 13 not the 12. Backpacking gear, stripped boat, minimalist ever where I can. Loaded some firewood but I’m prepared to ditch that it if the dragging becomes well, a drag. But I suspect that some good fishing will be had and that makes the effort worth while. I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## gwmcbride (Sep 30, 2020)

Also, if we bail there will be an open permit for the 14th for anyone in the area that can swing a lightweight expedition.


----------



## DannoR. (Apr 11, 2021)

gwmcbride said:


> Also, if we bail there will be an open permit for the 14th for anyone in the area that can swing a lightweight expedition.


the ranger convinced us to reluctantly cancel. Strong wind with overnight lows in the teens, if it doesn’t freeze over it will be running slush.


----------



## OMGitsCasey (Mar 31, 2016)

I'm hoping for good weather and flows for a April 30th launch. Won't be anything lightweight about my setup.


----------



## seantana (Mar 5, 2015)

OMGitsCasey said:


> I'm hoping for good weather and flows for a April 30th launch. Won't be anything lightweight about my setup.


Hope you're good on the oars and aren't planning on fishing. You'll be dodging rocks for at least the first couple days, especially if you're running heavy.


----------

